# [OFF] Tailles des clefs GnuPG

## Picani

Bonsoir à tous.

J'apprends à utiliser GnuPG, qui est soit dit en passant (et pr moi) un très bon logiciel, et je ne trouve nulle part comment spécifier la taille des clefs pour le chiffrement symétrique en autre chôse que AES ou Camellia. C'est quand même génant pour un chiffrement comme Twofish qui a (comme AES) 3 tailles possibles ...  Lorsque je dis "nulle part" je parle de la page man de gpg, du site de GnuPG et  de Google. 

Donc si qqn sait comment faire, ou sait quelle est la taille par défaut, je lui serais gré de m'en tenir informé.

Merci et bonne soirée à ceux qui le liront ce soir !!

----------

## Ey

Parfois il faut se resoudre a aller regarder dans le code.

-> Tu ne peux pas choisir la taille de la cle

-> C'est du twofish-256

----------

## Picani

Ok merci. Et ds ces cas là je peux pas, je sais pas coder ...

----------

## boozo

'alute

d'après Ey et la doc en effet c'est 256 par defaut mais si c'est juste pour tester/jouer avec la chose tu dois probablement pouvoir l'invoquer en 128bit (note que c'est les deux seules tailles implémentées semble-t-il)

J'ai jamais essayé directement avec gpg mais doit y avoir une option genre --cipher <twofish128> ou un truc du genre si c'est comme avec cryptsetup - éventuellement à mettre en dur après dans le fichier de conf pour l'avoir par défaut sans l'invoquer.

N'ai pas vérifié mais le man n'en dit vraiment pas plus ?

Edit: un man ~rache pour ma culture 

```
--s2k-cipher-algo name

              Use name as the cipher algorithm used to protect secret keys.  The default cipher is  CAST5.  This

              cipher is also used for conventional encryption if --personal-cipher-preferences and --cipher-algo

              is not given.
```

Sans garantie de résultat mais à tester non ?

----------

## Picani

En effet, j'ai pas pensé à aller voir dans gcrypt ... Je vais creuser un peu.

----------

